# Nighttime is hard for me



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Nighttime, going to bed is probably the hardest time for me. I start ruminating on everything terrible under the sun. I worry about my son (an addict--who wouldn't worry?), bad decisions in the past, my marriage woes, you get the drift. A little xanax or klonopin helps but those drugs make me want to smoke! I'm trying to quit but it's hard. Anyway, I need to find a way to focus only on positive things at night and I find it so hard to do. Any suggestions?


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

i like to watch something funny on tv before bed, really helps to end my day on a 'good' note...having a good laugh just feels so good, so much better than having a good cry...


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Meditation was the biggest help for night time issues. ie insomnia. when i went to bed, my mind used to race but it definitely helped


----------



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

I sleep with the radio on, not too loud and with something soothing to occupy my mind so I don't lay in the dark and start thinking about life and its problems. Silence for me is a real anxiety creator.


----------



## averick28 (Jul 12, 2004)

I am 28, with IBS-D, and recently told i have ADHD.. now let's talk about not going to sleep. I barely sleep.There have been great developments in the class of drugs called 'hypnotics' to assist one in falling asleep. There are basically two kinds1. ones that make u fall asleep2. ones that keep you asleepI personally like IMOVANE. They generally are non-addictive.. meaning, if i dont take em, im normal, i just still have a hard time falling asleep Imovane is great, i take 7.5mg dose..within 30 mins, im out cold, in the morning, am not sleepy or tired.AMBIEN is big in the US, there is also Starnoch which isn't so great. Trazodone an old SSRI used in small doses is often used for #2 reason (to keep u asleep) averick.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

No point worrying about anything in the past: it is *in* the past and therefore cannot be changed. Make time out of your day to create a "worry window." Within this hour, make yourself sit down and stress totally out about bills, relationships, your son - everything that is worrying you. If you have to write letters to the bank, or deal with bills etc, do it within that hour and *only* within that hour. Do this everyday. Your mind will become conditioned to dealing with unpleasant stuff during the day, as opposed to at night when you need to sleep. If you have many worries, figure out those that are "real" as opposed to those that you are thinking about in terms of a worse case scenario, and which may never actually happen? If your son is a drug addict, of course you're going to worry; but sometimes, some things are totally out of your control.If everything is too overwhelming, start with a small thing that you worry about and see if you can deal with that first. For example: "what are we going to eat all week? There's not enough food, eek!" becomes: "what are we going to eat tonight? I could make a quick meal with what we have in, but we could also go out instead." See?If you are in bed and still find worrying thoughts creeping up on you, keep a "worry pad" by your bed, and write your thoughts down on it. Obviously, don't sit up all night and do it!







Stick with it for about a week or so-you should start to feel a little better.Keep physically active during the day too. Don't take any stimulants before you go to bed. Excellent suggestions above about meditation etc. finally, make sure your bedroom is set up for a good night's sleep: change your pillow - sleeping on a brick might be good for your neck, but isn't very comfy







Make sure the room is ventilated; that you are comfortable etc.


----------

